# Irrsee



## Lukas van Karpf (7. November 2004)

#6 #6 #6 Hallo liebe Anglerkolegen#6 #6 #6 

Ich habe mal ne frage an euch bezüglich des Irrsee's ! ;+ 

1. Weiss wer welche Köder besonders gut und mit denen besonders viel am Irrsee auf Kapfen gifischt wird und auch gefangen wird ?

2. Wo am Irrsee werden Regelmäßig Kapitale Karpfen gefangen ?
  und bitte nicht denken  |sagnix  :q 
3. War von euch schon mal wer am Irrsee fischen:l  und hat einiges gefangen ?
    Könnte der mir bitte einen kleinen Bericht zusammenschreiben wie und wo er das gemacht hat !


Bitte schreibt mir eure Erfahrung über den Irrsee !

Ich danke allen die mir einen Beitrag schreiben schon mal im Vorraus und wünsche Ihnen ein kräftiges Petri

Gruss LUKAS #h


----------



## forellenfischer (7. November 2004)

*AW: Irrsee*

hallo 
war schon ein bar mal am irrsee angle aber meistens auf hecht zander und renken
nachts fische ich auch auf karpfen die beste zeit ist ab 22 uhr bis 24 uhr dann gehts um 4uhr früh wieder rund da kann es sein das man in einer halben stunde 4-5 bisse hintereinander hat 
am tage hatte ich nicht so viel glück 
zum köder eine maiskette am hacken ist kein schlechter köder 
aber am irrsee fischen die einheimischen mit frolik 
 man sollte unbedingt anfüttern mit mais und frolik ( hundefutter )
aber nicht zufiel 5-10 frolik sind genug beim mais können es 2-3 hände sein 
am tage anfüttern bei nacht angeln

hoffe konnte dir helfen petri

gerhard


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (7. November 2004)

*AW: Irrsee*

Jop danke das mit Frolic dachte ich mir schon ,

Aber ich füttere da lieber 1-2kg 1woche lang jeden tag an 
Ich denke das bringt mir mehr erfolg !

Gruss und danke Lukas #h


----------



## forellenfischer (7. November 2004)

*AW: Irrsee*

du solltes aufpassen den wenn du zuviel anfütterst kann es sein
das die karpfen zwar beissen aber deinen hacken vor lauter frolik nicht finden
oder sich satt fressen und du stehst auch lehr da
dann denke daran das die anderen angler die vor dir da wahren auch angefüttert haben
aber wie ich schon sagte ich bin nicht so ein karpfen angler
aber ich weis vom hecht fischen wenn viele köderfische im see sind 
wird es immer schwieriger einen zu fangen

viel glück gerhard


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (8. November 2004)

*AW: Irrsee*

ok danke dir gerhard #h


----------

